# Leeds and Liverpool Canal Charity Ride!



## Hop3y (19 Mar 2011)

I've been wanting to do something like this since I got my bike, finally got the dates down and the team together. I'm the most 'experienced' when it comes to riding my bike but I think it will be a long day (or two!)

Has anyone ridden the Leeds to Liverpool canal in its entirety? I live right next to it and do most of my riding on there but the furthest I get is Skipton one was and Clayton Le Moors the other.

So tips please? What will I need? I have my CamelBak and the ordinary stuff, but you experienced people will know more than me. We're doing it for Cancer Research, don't expect you to, but if you want to donate a couple of quid the page is here.






Thanks
Adam


----------



## corshamjim (19 Mar 2011)

I've boated along some of it! There's some really lovely scenery along the way. I hope you have a great time.

I sometimes ride along stretches of my local canal - the K&A. If you're only used to riding on the road, be sure to get some training in along the tow-path as the surface can be rough and therefore a bit punishing on the bottom!  (later edit - d'oh you did say you ride mostly on the canal)


----------



## Hop3y (19 Mar 2011)

corshamjim said:


> I've boated along some of it! There's some really lovely scenery along the way. I hope you have a great time.
> 
> I sometimes ride along stretches of my local canal - the K&A. If you're only used to riding on the road, be sure to get some training in along the tow-path as the surface can be rough and therefore a bit punishing on the bottom!  (later edit - d'oh you did say you ride mostly on the canal)




I can't thank you enough for the donation! Thanks pal!

I can't wait now, gonna dive on the bike (and not in the canal) at every possible opportunity now!


----------



## vernon (19 Mar 2011)

The canal is 141 miles long. That's one long day ride on less than perfect surfaces. There's a decent map of the canal that also shows the locations of camp sites and pubs. There's a stretch or two where you will have to leave the canal e.g. for Foulridge tunnel.

Also strictly speaking, not all of the towpath is open to cyclists. According to the British Waterways literature only about 80km (50 miles) is open to cyclists. Tow paths are not rights of way and are permissive paths where declared.

The relevant documentation is here


----------



## Hop3y (19 Mar 2011)

Thanks Vernon!

I live in Burnley so we're setting off from Liverpool, stopping off in Burnley overnight and then onto Leeds on day 2. My sister is there at university. 

Thanks for the link.


----------



## vernon (19 Mar 2011)

There's conflicting views on what is open to cyclists and what isn't.

Look here

And the canal map that I mentioned is here.

Enjoy the ride.


----------



## Hop3y (19 Mar 2011)

My friends cycled it before and there's two points that aren't rideable, one is Gannow Tunnel right next to my house.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (19 Mar 2011)

the canal is 127 miles and i did 90% of it (took a wrong turn). it took me 13 hours todo a total of 115 miles. i was on a brompton (folder with 16" wheels). i'm 41, big, and reasonably unfit.

i reckon on my cx bike i could do it in 10 hours. 

some advice, take a map of the different branches, there are more than you think.

the going is very tough in places and there is no respite from pedaling.

good luck.

hope that helps.

shaun


----------



## Hop3y (19 Mar 2011)

bromptonfb said:


> the canal is 127 miles and i did 90% of it (took a wrong turn). it took me 13 hours todo a total of 115 miles. i was on a brompton (folder with 16" wheels). i'm 41, big, and reasonably unfit.
> 
> i reckon on my cx bike i could do it in 10 hours.
> 
> ...



Thakns Shaun!


----------



## Hop3y (24 Mar 2011)

Weekly we've raised just over £300 this week so not bad going! Got two local papers on board and have even had a hotel donate two rooms sp we can stay over in liverpool for the early get up! 

See here for more details;
http://www.hop3y.com
http://www.justgiving.com/Adam-Hope0


----------



## crisscross (28 Mar 2011)

Our family did it a couple of years ago.

The good news - it's very flat riding! Except for the Foulridge and Blackburn tunnel bits and Wigan rises.

The bad news - if you do it after any heavy rains several sections are pretty hard going - rutted mud etc.

But it is traffic free, pretty and fun.

It took us 4 days but my children were 8 and 6 at the time and they only had rubbish bikes.


----------



## Hop3y (30 Mar 2011)

Raised over £700 so far.

Realistically we could have done it in a day but want to enjoy it


----------



## Hop3y (4 May 2011)

We’re at our initial target of £1000, which for me is a massive achievement. I never thought of myself being the fund raiser type, but taking it in my stride!

We’ve been given T-Shirts from Pendleside Hospice so we all look smart on the day. The planning is going well and still pushing for sponsorship where possible.



http://www.justgiving.com/Adam-Hope0


----------



## c00ke5ter (25 May 2011)

<first post, hello people!>

First of all, cracking amount to raise for Cancer Research, my dad has been through the big C so muchos respect!

After a 10year cycling break, got a bike for the commute in Jan 2010. Enjoyed towpath rides to my folks (18miles away) so fancied a bigger challenge. Did LLC in August last year, booked four days of work but ended up doing it in two, 13hrs 24mins "riding time" according to the computer. Just over 16hrs total time, not including the overnight break.
 
I started in Leeds, which seems to fly in the face of opinion. You are cycling "into the wind" (and the tops nr Barnoldswick can be hard work) but I prefer to get the "uphill" out of the way early. (Bingley five rise is fun, though which comedian thought it fun to put a Z gate just *before* the top???!!!). 





I fitted "slime" innertubes and had no punctures, they either worked or I got lucky. I stopped every 10miles for a general "stretch / take lid off / take water on" break, and grazed on waffles and home made flapjacks throughout the day. I find stopping for a long break / eating a proper "lunch" makes it hard to get going again, but you may prefer to.

Obviously, wear padded shorts, even with you will feel it for a few days! I got aches in my wrists so would advise end bars just to have somewhere to "alter position" for a while. Get a decent bell, I have a very uncool clunky one that rattles constantly, but you'll need it under the many blind bridges. Even if through gritted teeth, a cheery "GOOD MORNING!" helps alert walkers and fishermen to your presence. Make sure you take some extra lubricant for chain etc.

This is my (revised) kit list after doing it once, your mileage may vary etc...


Bike 




Helmet

Rucksack
Topeak Alien (or similar multitool)
Leatherman (or something with pliers for removing thorns from tyres / skin 



)
Fleece
Phone
Lock
Pump (and c02 canisters if you use them, tho please don't leave empties by canalside <pet hate>)
Fingerless padded Gloves
Permit (download from waterways site)
Waterways key (£6 from waterways site, means you can use toilets etc)
Cycling glasses
Snood (those "tube" scarf things, great for keeping warm *or* protecting the back of your neck from the sun)

Puncture repair patches. (plus general repair kit)
Innertubes
Oil / lubricant.

Wicking layer T-shirt
Cycling baggy shorts
Cycling padded underwear

Loo roll (a million uses 



)
Antihistimines if you suffer from hayfever
Ibuprofen
Plasters / scissors?
Handwipes / sanitiser
Suntan lotion / stick

Waffles
Flapjacks
Mineral Water xLots (for "general" use)
Energy drinks (I had a couple just in case needed a "pick me up" at end of day)
Boiled sweets (something in pocket for general sugaryness)
Extra Strong Mints (keeps sinuses clear, nothing worse than riding and sniffling if you get hayfever!)


It's worth printing out maps / mile matrix etc from http://www.towpathtreks.co.uk/llc/ - very useful.

Couple of pics from last time....

Start of day two nr Church, raining but rainbow made it worthwhile!



Untitled by ian_cooke, on Flickr

..and my trusty steed at the end:



Untitled by ian_cooke, on Flickr

Summer solstice this year (21st June) is 17hrs of daylight, so I'm going to try it in just one day 



.

Good Luck, and enjoy it, it's a scenic route in places.


----------



## c00ke5ter (25 May 2011)

Oh, and ensure your "support vehicle" / whoever is monitoring your progress the same maps that you have, preferably with bridge numbers so they know where you are in case of problems.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (25 May 2011)

c00ke5ter said:


> Waterways key (£6 from waterways site, means you can use toilets etc)



Well I never knew that, thanks for the info I shall go and get one of them


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (25 May 2011)

all the toilets were unlocked when i did it last year, well the ones i used were anyway


----------



## Milkybarman (1 Jun 2011)

Good luck with your ride, Myself and two friends are doing it this Saturday (June 4th 2011), so the advice / tips on this post have been helpful.
A group of friends did the ride last year, over 2 days, so in an attempt at one-up'ness, our plan is to do the ride in one day. We have a lift from Bradford (where we live) to Liverpool at 3.30am, so hope to be riding by 5am. We've done a couple of warm up rides (54 miles last Sunday) and have a time of around 15-16 hours in mind for the full course. During last weeks 54 mile'r (from Apperley Bridge to Gargrave and back), weather was bad, and Keighley to Gargrave is tough riding. To make matters worse, we suffered 5 punctures and a broken valve (all on one bike). So, we've all upgraded to slime tubes. If you're not using slimes, I can seriously recommend scabs for repairs. We used those last week, and if you can find your puncture, there is often no need to even take the wheel off the bike. But still, a lot of time wasted on repairs, which will hopefully not be repeated next week.


----------



## Milkybarman (6 Jun 2011)

we did the ride Saturday. A few points / tips - the most important one - we rode from Liverpool to Leeds, for a couple of reasons ; firstly we live within 10 miles of the Leeds end, so we thought it would be a good idea to know the home straight, but also because generally the wind would be in our favour at this time of year (west to east). But, rather annoyingly, the wind was in the opposite direction (east to west), so straight into our faces, with gusts of upto 25mph. We'd seen the forecast, so knew to expect it, but with hindsight (and what I advise to you), we should have changed the route back and rode to Liverpool. The wind played a major part in the ride ; for around 60 - 70% of the ride, we found ourselves continuously pressing, with no respite. Had we taken the opposite route, it would have been much much easier. I reckon when we were into the wind, it was costing us 2mph, and probably cost us 2 hours in total, and made the ride a lot harder than it needed to be.
Other stuff - we set off at 5.40, from the original start point of the canal, in Canning Place, in the centre of Liverpool, then traced the path that the canal would have run, before picking it up at the current start point. The Liverpool stretch is dirty, the canal is a rubbish tip, not pretty at all, but once you've covered 15 - 20 miles, its clear again. The ride in general, was ok, we were reasonably well prepared, and knew what to expect. We didn't have a support vehicle, but had arranged for someone to meet us at the half way point (Church), with hot food, clean clothes, a bit of maintainance gear. At this point, one of our team of 3 quit ; he had been struggling since about 40 miles, so knew he wasn't going to make it home. Other than this stop, the only real break we had was at Gargrave (after about 90 miles). We were getting cold, so stopped off for some very sweet tea and 10 minutes sat in the sunshine at the Anchor Inn. Other than this, we tried to ride for an hour at a time, then took a 5 minute break. The path is generally good, there are stretches of upto 5 miles at a time, where its paved / tarmac'd, the rest was hard dirt, and as the weather had been dry, it was compact, easy enough to ride, but occasionally it was quite rutted, so you had to keep focused. The only mechanical problem we had, was a broken chain on about 70 miles ; we removed a link, and within 15 minute, back on track. The ride took us just short of 16 hours, I think riding time was about 13.5. Where the track was good, we were pushing for between 11 - 13mph, where it was bad, worst case we were down to about 7mph. Once we had passed 70 - 80 mph, exhaustion set in, and it was just a battle of endurance, with will-power taking over. It is physically / mentally very demanding. Ankles, wrists, hips, shoulders and arms felt like lead by 90, with 40 miles still to go (our total mileage was about 130). Energy - other than hot soup / sandwiches at the half way point, we relied on mars bars, marathons (snickers), dried fruit and nuts, which were fine, instant energy (you will need lots). Fluids, generally just water, there are villages en route where you can fill up, and also canal boat filling stations where you can top up. Toilets - none of the british waterways were open, so had to rely on bushes. Maintenance - we carried a small tool kit, which enabled us to rejoin the chain, then just spare tubes / patches which weren't needed, because no punctures ! we had slime tubes, so use these, the thought of having to repair / replace a tube when you can hardly lift your arm above head height does not bear thinking about.
This is a seriously tough ride, you really need to be mentally prepared aswell as physically. If you have any doubts about your ability, you will not finish. Once past 90, it's a pure mental battle to the end. We finished at 9.20pm, the last stretch of 10 miles through home territory were ok, we'd expected it to be the hardest bit, we ached like you will not believe, it was getting to dusk, we were cold and it was starting raining - but the stretch to Leeds was ok, good paths and not a lot of pedestrians.
Good luck - be prepared for a long hard day, check the weather, reverse your route if you have to ! 
Next year - coast to coast.


----------



## Milkybarman (6 Jun 2011)

Canning Place, Central Liverpool - 4th June 5.40 am


Lock 1, Central Leeds - 4th June 9.20pm


----------



## towpathtreks (11 Jun 2011)

Well done to everyone who has done this ride, rather you than me! (I am a fair weather cyclist and 127.25 miles is a bit much for my knees). 

I will try to add some more advice to my site (towpathtreks.co.uk) and maybe some maps. Waterscape/British Waterways are starting a new project to map the accessibility of the canal network. When they have done this it will be very handy for cyclists who want to know about access points and towpath conditions. 

Did anyone have any problems at the two tunnels? or with the bike gates on the towpath?

Also the canal originally started at Old Hall Street not Canning Place but dont feel you have to go back and do the whole thing again! And if you think the Liverpool end is bad now, you should have seen it in the 1980s. Its unrecognizable now. 

I am always happy to add more to my site which is more about the canal than cycling so could use more cycling related help. 

If anyone has any blogs about the ride I will add them to my site, I know people like to read up on it before doing it.


----------



## vernon (11 Jun 2011)

towpathtreks said:


> Did anyone have any problems at the two tunnels? or with the bike gates on the towpath?



The bike gates are an absolute pain if the bike has high flat bars as on a hybrid and has panniers - the bike is then too tall to go in forwards and too wide to go in backwards. I found it a faff to negotiate my way through the Wigan 'bike traps'.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (12 Jun 2011)

vernon said:


> The bike gates are an absolute pain if the bike has high flat bars as on a hybrid and has panniers - the bike is then too tall to go in forwards and too wide to go in backwards. I found it a faff to negotiate my way through the Wigan 'bike traps'.




+1, defo not brompton friendly


----------



## towpathtreks (12 Jun 2011)

I have seen people pass the bike around the edge of the gate, over the canal. Looks a good way to inadvertently wash your bike to me. 

I understand why the gates are there, there was a problem with motorbikes on the towpaths 30 years ago, but the Leeds end of the canal seems to cope okay. These gates are hardly friendly for wheelchairs. Maybe the access review will see an end to them.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (12 Jun 2011)

towpathtreks said:


> I have seen people *pass the bike around the edge of the gate, over the cana*l. Looks a good way to inadvertently wash your bike to me.
> 
> I understand why the gates are there, there was a problem with motorbikes on the towpaths 30 years ago, but the Leeds end of the canal seems to cope okay. These gates are hardly friendly for wheelchairs. Maybe the access review will see an end to them.



the only way i could get my brompton folder past, or over the top, but the brommie is heavy.


----------



## Milkybarman (13 Jun 2011)

The gates were a bit of a pain, and their style changed along the route, from the kissing gate early on; to the cutout section around Wigan(reminds me of Dale Winton - Bring on the Wall!), to triangular cutouts later on, and then just normal style wooden gates where its a bit more rural. On the cutaways around Wigan, yes the locals would avoid them and go round the edge, with the bikes going airbourne over water - a bit too risky for us.
The two tunnels - we knew about these, so basically printed off plans from google earth, and pre-plotted the path that we intended to take, which worked out fine. There were signposts, but not sure how useful these were.
There is one thing I'd mention, we did Liverpool to Leeds, and about 10 - 20 miles after Wigan, there was a fork in the canal, with the Leeds / Liverpool going off on a tangent to the right. At this point, you are on the left hand side of the canal, so need to cross a bridge. It isn't well sign posted ; the path around here is good, so if you're at speed, there is no way you'd realise you need to cross ; we completely missed it, so went on maybe 10 minutes before coming to a dead end. We asked a pedestrian, who put us right, but thought it worth mentioning. If you're doing Leeds - Liverpool, it wouldn't be a problem, as the flow of the water will take you in the right direction.
Regarding the condition of the canal at the Liverpool end - saying that its current (poor) condition, is a massive improvement on what it was 20 - 30 years ago - interesting ! One by-product of the lack of water bound traffic / build up of rubbish in the canal, is that wildlife is flourishing ! We saw loads of herons / swans / voles around this area. They obviously have a different approach to rubbish compared to us.


----------



## towpathtreks (13 Jun 2011)

There were calls for the canal to be filled in from the 1960s onwards. The only traffic on this end were the IWA rallies which were aimed at showing the canal was still in use and shouldnt be turned into a road. 
back then the towpath was closed to the public. There were locked gates on the bridges. The only people on the towpath were kids who shouldnt have been there. 
Now there is the new dock link and there is traffic heading down to the docks. the towpath is open and has been turned into a cycle path. 
the water is clear at this end so you can see more rubbish, but I doubt it is any worse than Burnley or Blackburn. It can be quite weedy. Having a housing estate next to it means it does get bikes and garden furniture thrown in, but you get that anywhere. I have seen a fridge floating along in rural Yorkshire. 

The branch line you mention is the old Walton Summit Branch, luckily it is only a quarter of a mile long now. I will mention it on my site though.


----------



## Hop3y (13 Aug 2011)

Only 24 days to the ride. Thanks for all your advice so far! We're splitting it over 2 days as we live in Bunrley, so we're going to stop overnight and set off from Liverpool.


----------



## Hop3y (31 Aug 2011)

6 days to go now! We've just passed £2,000 sponsorship, I'm well excited.


----------



## corshamjim (31 Aug 2011)

I hope you get good weather and a following wind. Well done raising so much sponsorship too!


----------



## Hop3y (31 Aug 2011)

Thanks Jim,

The 7 day forecast shows sun with a little showers. Eek!


----------



## GarethB (6 Sep 2011)

Hope all going well for you , weather not been too good hope this hasn`t affected you too much, been reading all your posts which will come in handy as we are doing it on friday 9th sept 2011 aim is in one day going for 13 hrs but will have to see how my body reacts lol


----------



## GarethB (10 Sep 2011)

how ya get on. was one hell of a ride, i fet so drined by 37 miles , had a brife pit stop outside dw stadium , dunked my bike in the canal to clear the mud from the gears , had a mars, banana and a drink and found my 2nd wind i felt great although all the locks through wigan did slow me down and the god dam gates why do they need so many and so close , i was just building up momentum then stoping for the gates lol.anyway we carried on looking forward to the half way point sign. what a relif when we arrived lol. a little break and off again got to the burnley tunnal in no time were we met a local man who guieded us through the streets to the other side cycled with him (using him as a pacemaker ) till foulbridge cargo cafe were we were stopping for some much needed grub (refueling) stopped for an hour drinks bottles rifilled and off again , feeling positive refreshed and the knowledge of all the downhill locks bring em on lol, couldn`t belive how knackered i was but still saying this sounds strange but i`m really enjoying this lol 36 miles to go kept a steady pace round the muddy grass tow paths with a few near misses of falling in the canal arrived a bingley to darkness rest, lights on and off again only thing keeping us going was knowing we had 16 an a bit miles to go with the added challange of doing it in the dark 4 miles down one of the lights battery ran out carried on , got to rodley and had a good feeling we`ve made it to leeds we`re on the final leg about 7 miles to do carried on finaly got to the last bridge with the final lock in sight what a feeling welcomed by my dad an a few others and a nice bottle of ice cold beer , that was needed lol
set off at 5:20 am arrived at 21:42 total cycling time was 12 hours 34mins and belive it or not the last 3rd was done in a quicker time then any of the other 2


----------



## Hop3y (10 Sep 2011)

Done!

_137.6 total miles, 13.5 hours cycling time, 16 punctures and 5 de-camps we finally made it to Leeds and completed our challenge._
_
_
_Full Blog Post Here
_


----------



## corshamjim (10 Sep 2011)

Chapeau to both of you. It sounds like this isn't one to try on a dainty road bike then!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (10 Sep 2011)

corshamjim said:


> Chapeau to both of you. It sounds like this isn't one to try on a dainty road bike then!




i did it in a day on a brompton, 16inch wheeled folder....but i wouldn't do it again on anything less than 26"/1.5 or 700c/28

well done hopey and all for a good cause.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (10 Sep 2011)

Hop3y said:


> Done!
> 
> _137.6 total miles, 13.5 hours cycling time, 16 punctures and 5 de-camps we finally made it to Leeds and completed our challenge._
> _
> ...



well done, sounds like hell in the rain, i did it on a beautiful day and set off from leeds. 

as for next year, well there are over 2000 miles of canals, or you could do the mary townley loop in a day, not quite as hard, but hard enough or even do the whole pennine bridleway.


----------



## GarethB (10 Sep 2011)

just been reading your blog , well done, think we were lucky we only had slight drizzal in the morning and the sun was out in the afternoon , not out long enough to dry out the gargrave to silsden stretch, i struggled on the muddy grass veges coming out off liverpool more than the gargrave to silsden section, how good were them locks on the last 3rd , sorry to here about the weather , think we are going to do the same ride next year in june try to improve on our time


----------



## towpathtreks (11 Sep 2011)

Well done to everyone who has done the ride in less than perfect weather conditions.

Any advice for other people thinking of doing this ride?

Anything you would have done differently? Any kit or anything you wish you had had? Anything you didnt need that you did have?


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (11 Sep 2011)

towpathtreks said:


> Well done to everyone who has done the ride in less than perfect weather conditions.
> 
> Any advice for other people thinking of doing this ride?
> 
> Anything you would have done differently? Any kit or anything you wish you had had? Anything you didnt need that you did have?




i will use a full size bike next time with as wide a tyre as i can get on my bike, in fact i reckon my n+1 will be the surly pugsley, a perfect towpath bike.

like i said before, it can be done on pretty much any bike in the dry, in the wet is a different story, mud plugger tyres are needed.

oh and turn right at wigan instead of left!!


----------



## towpathtreks (11 Sep 2011)

bromptonfb said:


> oh and turn right at wigan instead of left!!



depends which way you are going!


----------



## superbadger (11 Sep 2011)

Well done guys.... . Im in the middle of Leigh so you should have stopped for a brew?... Yea thick nobblies needed for that trek.. Glad you all made it safe and well


----------



## Milkybarman (12 Sep 2011)

Did the ride in June, from Liverpool to Leeds, in reasonable conditions. I think next year, we'll try it in the other direction. The worst section of the whole ride was around Gargrave, and bearing in mind the 15 miles from the Liverpool end were pretty good going, hopefully it will be a bit easier in that direction ; get the bad bit out of the way early.
Advice on what to take / leave behind - tricky one, we did it in one day, with no support vehicle, so we took bare minimum, but made sure that bikes were as prepared as possible. Punctures are the killer, Hop3y's team had 16 amongst 8 (?) riders, we used slimes, and had none (but there were only 3 of us). We all took small paniers, and stashed snickers / mars bars, then carried no more than 1ltr of water at a time. Plenty of places to top up, you just have to keep a look out.
Well done to all that have done it - its a hell of a ride, but that feeling when you get to Lock 1.......


----------

